# Compromised peel and stick underlayment



## skimmy (7 mo ago)

I hired a roofing company to apply peel and stick over OSB, then 1x 4s attached to the rafters, then metal on the 1 x 4. The worker doing it decided to locate the rafters by hammering on the underlayment many times until he found a spot that felt like the rafter, then add the nails to the 1 x 4. Now there are 1000s of hammer indents and tears. Will this be a serious problem or can these underlayments take such abuse?

Thanks so much for any feedback. I don't want to go crazy over something that's not a big deal but I'm paying a LOT of money and don't want to ignore this if it could be trouble.


----------

